
33C3  Dreaming Machines - Pica_soO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7aB2khRKWY
======
Pica_soO
The yearly cross-neuro-science stroll of yoscha.

Artificial Intelligence provides a conceptual framework to understand mind and
universe in new ways, clearing the obstacles that hindered the progress of
philosophy and psychology. Let us see how AI can help us to understand how our
minds create the experience of a universe.

Unlike the machine learning systems of the past, minds are not just
classifiers or policy optimizers. Minds are not accumulators of knowledge
about the world. Minds are generative systems: they actively produce the world
that we subjectively experience. Ordinary day-time experiences are in fact
dreams constrained by sensory data. This simple insight of contemporary
cognitive science turns realist notions of embodiment on their head. The idea
of the brain as a dreaming machine opens a way to understand the nature of our
experiences.

This is the proposed fourth installment of a series of presentations about
using AI perspectives to understand minds and their relationship to the
universe. "How to build a mind" (30c3) suggested specifications for an
architecture of cognition; "From computation to consciousness" (31c3) explored
the mind's computational foundations; "Computational metapsychology" (32c3)
discussed the individual and social construction of meaning. "Machine dreams"
sketches how the computational machinery of our brains leads to our experience
a subjective world. We will look at the conductor theory of consciousness,
some of the mental structures contributing to our models of self and world,
and the unreasonable effectiveness of neural processes in modeling physics.

